# Coyotes in yard last night



## whackmaster (Oct 23, 2001)

Last night my Setter wanted out. I let him out and figured I'd just keep an eye on him. I've got a deer feeder out back, and he will at times run after the deer. He takes off on a dead run. I look out to see 2 dogs in the yard. Atleast I thought they were dogs. It was 8:30 and I could tell they were coyotes as they ran through the snow. They were running away from my dog. Then, they stopped and ran at my dog. My dog weighs 55 pounds. My dog ran into the house, and the coyotes stopped about 50 yards from me. I was out on the porch. So, I got my rifle and went back out. ONe of them was laying down. They never ran. They just stared at me. I aimed the best I could, but missed. My question to all you coyote hunters is this. Did I scare them enough to where they won't come back? I don't like them behing that bold and that close to my house when I've got two young children, and of course my dog. I've got plans to hunt them in a neighbor's farm. I bought an injured rabbit call, and one of those rabbit decoys. Other than wind direction, is there anything else I should keep in mind? I know the rules about night hunting, and what guns are legal. Any inside tips?


----------



## DanMichTrapper (Feb 24, 2003)

I am not a successfull coyote hunter yet , but I do know camo is very important and you need to sit very still .


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

There was a freash coyote track past my garage yesterday. Nieghbor's cat has been missing. Good job.


----------



## AFTERSHOCK (Nov 27, 2003)

whackmaster,
If the coyote is that bold you might want to entertain the idea of setting a road killed deer carcass out there at around 80 yards or so and watch over it at around 12:00am to 4:00am on one of these full moon nights.
or you could make up some scent wickes with some fox urine to stink up the area a bit and hang a chicken wing on some fishing line from a branch to try and pull the critters in for another chance,
use a call within about 20 yards of your scented or carcassed area and then quickly move away to your shooting spot and see what happens


----------



## imfishin' (Apr 14, 2003)

hey whackmaster, where in southeast mi are ya? im in macomb county.


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

> If the coyote is that bold you might want to entertain the idea of setting a road killed deer carcass out there at around 80 yards or so and watch over it at around 12:00am to 4:00am on one of these full moon nights.


AFTERSHOCK,
If you get caught hunting over a road killed game animal you can get a ticket.


----------



## AFTERSHOCK (Nov 27, 2003)

from what I understand, if you have permmission (roadkill permit)
you can legally hunt over the carcass. however you cannot use the deer carcass as bait when trapping. I saw this question asked on the rules and regulations forum and boehr says it is legal to do.


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

I hope I'm wrong. I was told by a C.O. from Saginaw county it was illegal to do so.


----------



## AFTERSHOCK (Nov 27, 2003)

Guess thats one of them unclarrified type rules, maybe Im right maybe Im wrong, better not just in case right?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I may be wrong, but this is how I understood it:

You cannot transport a deer that isn't tagged.

I believe it's legal to hunt over a deer carcase though.


----------



## AFTERSHOCK (Nov 27, 2003)

yesterday while I was pulling a line of traps I noticed a carcass on state land that had been picked at by critters. This carcass was noticed by me before but I did see that critters were hitting it after the new snow. I also noticed a half eaten black crow laying next to the carcass that had not been there before.
could this be ones bait pail ? or maybe a critter pounced on the crow as it was picking at the carcass


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

I now have looked through the game law guide, and I can't find where it is illegal to hunt over a deer carcass. I only see about it being illegal to trap around one. I was at a snaring seminar sunday and I asked the CO that was there about hunting over one. His reply was that it was against the law. Maybe with so many people asking questions, he got confused and miss spoke. If Beohr say's it's O.K. it must be. Maybe we can get Boehr to host a few question and answer nights around this side of the state. That way we can meet him and have our questions addessed.


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

There is a real good reason to not trap around a carcass. A lot of Birds of prey feed off them along with crows and ravens. this was I believe the reason the law was made so they wouldn't be caught that would result in them getting broken legs, don't know about hunting over one but it's a whole different situation, you are being selective when you hunt over a carcass.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I can speak from experience....I got stopped in my dorm room freshman year of college at lake state by a dnr officer who said that he had evidence of a deer I had poached....what actually happend was I found a deer near rudyard on the way out one night to yote hunt and took it into a cedar swamp I was hunting....had the snowgroomer not have came by I would have been fine....but he must have called in my plates...luckily the yotes and wolves had done a number to the deer by the time the co got a handle on things and he couldn't formulate enough evidence to suggest I had or hadn't poached it....even though I didn't shoot it...I also didn't have a road kill tag either....but he was cool and said that it was totally legal to hunt over a roadkill just don't do it without a road kill permit in february...so theres your answer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

chuckinduck, that's what it comes down to: you must have a permit to transport, as it is in your posession then. You don't need a permit for a deer that is laying beside the road, in a field, or woods. Once you put it in your vehicle, you need a permit.


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

There is a lot of ways to call them yotes in. Get your self a good solid wire gage with a good bottom in it. put a couple of roosting boxes in it; get your self a good vocal rooster perhaps a hen hang
it from a tree appox. 8' off the ground; get there before day light
Go out about 150'-200' hang a doll or some thing like a teddy bear appox. 4'-5' off ground hook fishing line to it old fishing pole and reel take it to where you are going to hide. If you have another person with you station him appox. 30 yards down wind of you in case they circle you. Wait until day lite and if there are coyotes in the area when that old rooster wakes up and crows the fun will begin. RB1

Have fun


----------

